# What breed of pigeon is this?



## ace1989 (Feb 27, 2014)

Guys! HEllo!

Can someone help me distinguish what breed is this?

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=477289889063802


----------



## calisphere (Sep 1, 2011)

You might want to upload the picture to photobucket or something as people may not be able to access the photo through Facebook. I couldn't.


----------



## ace1989 (Feb 27, 2014)

Up! Is this kazan pigeon


----------



## mookeeman (Dec 11, 2008)

kazan pigeon drop there wings they may be crosses but deff not pure see look on google

https://www.google.ca/search?q=kaza...mMyQHAvIG4Dw&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAQ&biw=1366&bih=673


----------



## ace1989 (Feb 27, 2014)

up! 

Kazan mixed?


----------



## ace1989 (Feb 27, 2014)

up!up! up!


----------



## ace1989 (Feb 27, 2014)

up! upfffffffff


----------



## ace1989 (Feb 27, 2014)

up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mookeeman (Dec 11, 2008)

I gave you your answer,


----------

